# Gas Stove needs a new gas tube for oven



## anevitte (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello to all in the try to fix it up yourself world!!!

I am looking for help in regards to a gas stove problem.

I have a 36" Tappan Custom 5 burner gas stove that was built probably in 1981.  The manufacturers model# sticker is no longer intact.  The manufacturer, in their wisdom, thought it was a WONDERFUL idea  to put this on a PAPER STICKER underneath the center top gas burner of the stove.  Only a small portion of this sticker remains, none of it legible.  There are no other areas on the stove, inside or out, that are marked with any kind of model #.  Believe me I have looked everywhere.  The reason I assume it was made in 1981 is that there is an electrical schematic on the back of the stove dated 10/17/1981.  I am the third owner of my home and unfortunately the owner manuel for the stove was not left with the house.

My stove stopped working and my gas company said the ignitor and the gas tubing were bad.  They can replace the ignitor, but do not have a gas tube and could not provide any ideas to track one down.  I have contacted Tappan, now a part of Electrolux, and received no help from them.  Without a model# I'm out of luck with them.  They ony list model #'s in their system.  They don't have anything that breaks down what model #'s for specific types of appliances were made during specific years.  Also, contacting  vintage/classic appliance restoration businesses has not produced much help either.  Now these type of businesses must have someone who manufactures or restores parts for stoves so they work again.  Otherwise, they wouldn't be able do the work they do and have restored products to sell!!!

HELP!!! The stove is in OUTSTANDING condition and I hate the thought of trashing it and spending $2000.00 for a new good quality gas stove.  Although they sure look great and have nice features. Maybe in the future.

Does anyone know of someone who might remanufacture or manufacture gas tubing for gas stoves. I'm in S Florida, but any company would be great.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

Thankyou to all,
Annette


----------



## auntshe (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Anevitte

Does the schematic have any type of part number on it?

Is the tube you are looking for Is it for the oven burner?

Can you describe your range a little more?

Is there a back splash with a light? 

Auntshe


----------

